# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.8 - HTC One S, 8X and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.9.8 - HTC One S, 8X and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.8 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC 8X (PM23300), HTC One S (PJ40100), Samsung GT-P1000N, LG F160L, ZTE F116!!   Medusa Box v1.9.8 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *HTC 8X (PM23300)*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair, Unlock (in Test Mode), Repair CID, Repair IMEI.*HTC One S (PJ40100)*  - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Samsung GT-P1000N* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG F160L*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*ZTE F116*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added support for Qualcomm QSC6240 Mobile processor.
- Updated pinout picture (RESET pin was located and added) for HTC HD2 (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box is always demanded due to its colossal updates, giving you only compelling solutions for a wide spectrum of 
mobile devices!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

